# GTI-R front clip for 1.6



## octave236 (Dec 4, 2002)

I was just looking at ebay and saw a gti-r front clip with a seperate FWD tranny .... would I still have to buy usdm parts to finish out the drivetrain and ect. I was just thinking of turboing the ga cause of NPM awsome 200sx. But for 3 grand i thought it might come with every thing i would need to do the swap and i would have an awesome engine ... then i got thinking about if the gti-r's axle's and suspension would even fit the FWD tranny that comes with the deal ... it comes complete with everything wiring harness, ecu, MAF ... just was wandering if this was the way to go ... by buying the whole clip. and i did some searching but only for a couple of hours though ... i would do more searching but the auction ends soon and i have to go to work ... so i was just gonna ask ... so please dont reply with a lot of "you should hit the "search" button at the top of the page," bashing. Im still gonna keep searching when i have the free time ...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well the GTiR engine is gonna give you more power by far than the GA, it all depends on how much work you want ot do.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Dude, try hitting the search button at the top of the page....... j/k  
Seriously, buying a front clip is more expensive but its usually always worth the extra $$ cuz you get stuff from it that you might normally have to scrounge around for.....


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

the GTI-R is only AWD from what i know. so the axles wont fit in any USDM or JDM FWD SR20 trannys.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> *the GTI-R is only AWD from what i know. so the axles wont fit in any USDM or JDM FWD SR20 trannys. *



iirc that's incorrect. Many people on sr20deforum have swapped in the gtir and just used a fwd tranny.

anyways he's gettin a full front clip, so it should come with axles too.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

bc everyone on the sr20deforum already have a sr20 and they use the same axles and tranny that were already in their car. but hell u never know...the axles might work. i'd atleast try it


----------



## octave236 (Dec 4, 2002)

Thanks for all the replys ....I've done a some more research it looks like ill need a donor car ... although in nashville it's hard to find one cheap ... The thing is, I love how my B13 4 dr on 17's look. I wish they made a B13 se-r 4 dr but they dont. They make a b14 and b15 but its not the same ... Im working on doing the swap ... as for just buying the gti-r clip and seeing if it works is, that at the time beeing I only have one car. If only I had more money blah, blah, blah ... BLAH. Im still looking in to it though i might nt have time for the ebays , but in doing my research there's all kinds of place's that sell the gti-r clip. Im gonna try and call them for some awnsers too. i would think they would know what to do .... haha then again there just importers


----------



## octave236 (Dec 4, 2002)

octave236 said:


> *. They make a b14 and b15 but its not the same ...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and those are not se-r but they do have the sr20 setup.Thats all i was saying if someone is wanting to correct me.*


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *iirc that's incorrect. Many people on sr20deforum have swapped in the gtir and just used a fwd tranny.
> 
> anyways he's gettin a full front clip, so it should come with axles too. *


ya they commonly swap the GTi-R engine with the USDM SR20DE tranny, but i dont think the axles from the GTi-R will fit right in the USDM tranny. or am i wrong there as well?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I dunno, don't feel like searching the sr20 forum now


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

I looked into a similar route... you'll need a JDM front clip, a USDM front clip, an FSM, and a whole tonne of time if you're doing it yourself, or a whole tonne of dollars if you're getting a shop to do it. Figure on 8 grand if a shop is doing the work - talk to jgycustoms.com or Andreas Miko on SR20deforum.com for an honest appraisal.

Switching from an SR20de to det is hard enough in practice - switching from ga to det basically requires completely rebuilding your entire electrical system and drivetrain from scratch - not an easy task, especially when trying to mix and match components from several different continents. 

Although the hotshot GA turbo seems expensive and not that powerful at first, the combined cost of the kit and install will be well under that of a conversion, and since you aren't hacking your harness, you won't be battling mysterious electrical or fuel gremlines forever. Finally, 200 whp at 11lbs isn't hard to hit with the GA - which gives you a 110% increase to the wheels - good enough for me!


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

yea, plus it makes people pissed when you tell them a 1.6 just whooped them


----------



## octave236 (Dec 4, 2002)

yeah i know a few people who'd be pissed if i whooped them with a 1.6 ...


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

Yeah - especially a completely unknown 1.6 like the GA. This isn't a Honda B16 - so its bound to catch people by surprise. Plus, with actual useable torque and HP curves, I think we've got a better foundation to build on than the B16 people - too bad we don't enjoy the same level of aftermarket support.

The biggest problem with the GA16 seems to be a restrictive cylinder head (take a look at the head castings thread in the Ga16 forum). A stock B16 still outflows a ported GA16 by a good margin. Given how plentiful these motors are, I wish JWT would start selling a ported head with the JWT GA cams installed for a good price, with a decent core return arrangement. Fix the cams and connecting rod bolts, and we'd probably be revving to 8 or 9000 rpm too - seriously, take a good read through the thread I mentioned above. 

Bottom line is that lack of aftermarket hype doesn't mean you don't have a good power plant.


----------



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

i had a 1.6 b4 I dropped in my det. the wiring isnt too crazy. and there wasnt too much custom work involved. I all depends on how much time and money you got.


----------

